# Shimano Decal.



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Anyone have an extra Shimano Decal they would like to get rid of. I just put in a new windshield on my boat, and I'd like to stick one on. Color doesn't really matter. Thanks:texasflag


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Send me a PM with your name and address and I'll get some stickers out.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I wasn't expecting the flood of PM's for stickers :spineyes: I have a ton of work today and I apologize as I just do not have the spare time today to send out the stickers to everyone that asked. Please call 877-577-0600 and we will send some stickers to you.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Sent.:texasflag


----------



## Bob Fate (Jul 31, 2007)

Bantam1 said:


> I wasn't expecting the flood of PM's for stickers :spineyes:


Really?  The minute I read that I knew you were going to get buried with requests! That will teach you to be nice on a public forum!


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I figured with this many Shimano supporters many would already have stickers. What was I thinking? Hahaha!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Bantam1 said:


> I figured with this many Shimano supporters many would already have stickers. What was I thinking? Hahaha!


 LOL Yeah! What were you thinking?! Hahahaha I"LL TAKE ONE!


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

When I made the post I was secretly wanting bantam to offer me one..:slimer:, I must admit. When I get em on the boat I'll post a picture. Shimano has the best customer support period. I called awhile back for some drag disks for my Curado, and the guy says "whats your address, okay were sending them gratis" .......can't beat that.:cheers:


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

BustinTops said:


> When I made the post I was secretly wanting bantam to offer me one..:slimer:, I must admit. When I get em on the boat I'll post a picture. Shimano has the best customer support period. I called awhile back for some drag disks for my Curado, and the guy says "whats your address, okay were sending them gratis" .......can't beat that.:cheers:


I've got them on my boat, truck and even an Ultra Cold cooler.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I have the reels....that's all a man needs !

Well....these are nice also


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*reel or real*

but are they real?

Looks like a nice girl too!


----------

